
Show HN: Svgurt – Transform images into SVGs - rices
http://svgurt.com
======
nailer
This (specifically an OSS bitmap to vector tool) has been needed for literally
years now. Well done.

A suggestion: have one of the demo outputs be less stylised - eg more of a
line trace style.

